# Newly Acquire Crypt - trimming??



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting some crypts for my tank. Do you guys trimmed the roots and leaves of your newly acquire crypt before planting? If so how much?


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't normally trim much of the roots as i find that a good root system helps the crypt adapt faster.

But recently i did some replanting of my emersed crypt setup whereby i separated the new small crypts from the parent crypt.

I cut some of the roots of the parent plant as they were too long to fit in the pots. What i noticed over the following week, was that some of the leaves nearest to the roots started to turn yellow and subsequently wilt away.

Therefore for me i try not to trim unless necessary. Such as old rotten roots.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have had wendtii's growing for a couple of years and every few months I have to yank out the entire stand to thin and replant it. Every time I do this or move one around for any reason, I trim the roots. Never had any problems with it. I remember reading somewhere here where it was mentioned that the act of uprooting will seriously damage a lot of the root hairs which is where the plant takes up its nutrients through. So it may really be a moot point if that is true. My 2 cents worth.


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the response. The reason I've asked is from 'Roland on Low Maintenance Layouts (Live Chat, Sept 2005)' in the library section he mention that he trimmed the roots and the leaves. I was wondering if other people do it too.

<tsunami> How about the rosette plants such as Cryptocoryne sp. and Echinodorus sp.? How do you choose to plant these in your layouts, and how exactly do you go about planting them? Do you remove all the outer
leaves or shorten the roots before planting?

<lorba> Before I plant them, I will cut the roots down to about 2-3cm. If the Echinodorus has too many leaves, its helpful if you remove 1/3 to 2/5 of the leaves. The plants floats easily when there is too many leaves.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

When moving or planting any plant, it's good to trim off a bit of the roots with sharp scissors or knife. This promotes new healthy root growth. I do this with crypts too.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I never trim leaves when I plant crypts, unless they are already broken and hanging on by a thread, or already mostly dead. I just don't bother with trimming the roots. Usually when I replant crypts, the roots have been pretty badly roughed up by the forcible methods that must be used separating plants that have become jam-packed together as they have multiplied for a year or two. The roots are probably going to die and the plant will have no problem growing new ones, but I don't bother trimming off the roots. I just push them under the gravel and let nature take its course. I don't think that trimming them hurts or helps the plant.


----------

